# 2003-2004 Sacramento Kings Player(s) of the Game



## Peja Vu

Taking after the LA Lakers and LA Clippers forum, (imitation is the highest form of flattery, right guys? ) I will try to post the Sacramento Kings player(s) of the game after every game.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 106, Cleveland 92*

Game One (10/29/03)
Sacramento vs. Cleveland 









*Brad Miller
16 Points, 9 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 2 Blocks*









*Bobby Jackson
16 Points and 3 Assists in 20 minutes off of the bench*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 100, Philadelphia 89*

Game Two (10/31)
Sacramento vs. Philadelphia 









*Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (9/13), 3 Rebounds, 4 Assists*










*Bobby Jackson
18 Points, 5 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 2 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Denver 109, Sacramento 88*

*Game Three (11/01):*
Sacramento @ Denver 









*Mike Bibby
15 Points (6/15 FG), 10 Assists, 0 Turnovers*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 125, Minnesota 121 (OT)*

Game Four (11/05):
Sacramento @ Minnesota









*Peja Stojakovic
34 Points (7 in OT), 6 rebounds including a big rebound at the end of OT* 









*Vlade Divac
19 Points, 8 Rebounds, 10 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*New York 114, Sacramento 111*

Game Five (11/07)
Sacramento @ New York 










*Peja Stojakovic
36 Points and 5 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Boston 91, Sacramento 82*

*Game Six (11/09)*
Sacramento *@* Boston 










*Brad Miller
19 Points and 16 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 97, Detroit 91*

*Game Seven (11/11)
Sacramento vs. Detroit*










*Mike Bibby
23 Points and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Trailblazers 112, Kings 110 (OT)*

*Game Eight (11/13)
Sacramento @ Portland*










*Mike Bibby
26 Points, 15 Assists, 6 Rebounds, 3 Steals*










*Peja Stojakovic
27 Points (5/9 3's)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 94, Toronto 64*

*Game Nine (11/14)
Sacramento vs. Toronto*










*Brad Miller
10 Points, 12 Rebounds, 4 Blocks (with a bad thumb)*










*Darius Songaila
14 Points, 7 Rebounds, 5 Assists, 3 Steals, and a Block*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 106, Golden State 104*

*Game Ten (11/16)
Sacramento vs. Golden State*










*Peja Stojakovic
33 Points and 11 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 118, Utah 110*

*Game Eleven (11/19)
Sacramento @ Utah*










*Peja Stojakovic
30 Points (8/12 FG, 14/16 FT), 7 Rebounds*










*Brad Miller
17 Points, 13 Rebounds, 8 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 122, Orlando 92*

*Game Twelve (11/22)
Sacramento vs. Orlando*










*Brad Miller
22 Points (7/8 FG, 8/9 FT), 14 Rebounds, 10 Assists*










*Mike Bibby
21 Points (5/7 on 3's) and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 110, Chicago 99*

*Game Thirteen (11/24)
Sacramento vs. Chicago*










*Peja Stojakovic
21 Points and 8 Rebounds*










*Anthony Peeler
18 Points (6/10 FG, 4/4 3PFG)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 109, Memphis 89*

*Game Fourteen (11/25)
Sacramento vs. Memphis*










*Peja Stojakovic
26 Points (10/15 FG) and 9 Rebounds*










*Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger
Many thumbs up*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 103, Houston 74*

*Game Fifteen (11/28)
Sacramento vs. Houston*










*Brad Miller
29 Points (11/18 FG), 7 Rebounds, 4 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 105, New Jersey 92*

*Game Sixteen (11/30)
Sacramento vs. New Jersey*










*Peja Stojakovic
25 Points (9/16 FG)*










*Brad Miller
20 Points, 11 Rebounds, 5 Assists*










*Vlade Divac
15 Points, 7 Rebounds, 8 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Minnesota 112, Sacramento 109 (OT)*

*Game 17 (12//05)
Sacramento vs. Minnesota*










*Brad Miller
35 Points and 10 Rebounds*










*Bobby Jackson
17 Points, 4 Rebounds, and 3 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 18 (12/07)
Sacramento vs. Indiana*










*Brad Miller
18 Points, 15 Rebounds, 10 Assists*










*Peja Stojakovic
27 Points and 5 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 105, Los Angeles 95*

*Game 19 (12/09)
Sacramento vs. LA Clippers*










*Peja Stojakovic
26 Points and 4 Rebounds*










*Mike Bibby
17 Points, 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 100, Utah 93*

*Game 20 (12/12)
Sacramento @ Utah*










*Mike Bibby
25 Points and 6 Rebounds*










*Peja Stojakovic
24 Points and 8 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 107, Phoenix 102*

*Game 21 (12/15)
Sacramento vs. Phoenix*










*Peja Stojakovic
36 Points and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Memphis 105, Sacramento 100*

*Game 22 (12/16)
Sacramento @ Memphis*










*Brad Miller
20 Points and 16 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 101, New Orleans 90*

*Game 23 (12/18)
Sacramento @ New Orleans*










*Brad Miller
21 Points, 14 Rebounds, 9 Assists, and 4 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 24 (12/19)
Sacramento @ Atlanta*










*Peja Stojakovic
31 Points, 7 Rebounds, 4 Assists, and 3 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 117, Portland 98*

*Game 25 (12/21)
Sacramento vs. Portland
*










*Peja Stojakovic
29 Points (5/11 3P)

Vlade Divac
26 Points, 7 Assists, and 5 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 114, Memphis 97*

*Game 26 (12/23)
Sacramento vs. Memphis*










*Peja Stojakovic
41 Points (11-22 FG, 5-10 3P, 14-16 FT)*










*Brad Miller
20 Points, 17 Rebounds, 6 Assists, and 3 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Dallas 111, Sacramento 103*

*Game 27 (12/25)
Sacramento vs. Dallas*










*Vlade Divac
21 Points, 8 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*










*Gerald Wallace
16 Points, 11 Rebounds and 3 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 28 (12/26)
Sacramento @ Golden State*










*Mike Bibby
28 Points and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 98, Utah 89*

*Game 28 (12/28)
Sacramento vs. Utah*










*Peja Stojakovic
37 Points (20 in the 4th quarter), 7 Rebounds, and 6 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 116, Los Angeles 109*

*Game 29 (1/3)
Sacramento @ Los Angeles Clippers*










*Doug Christie
22 Points and 10 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 130, Seattle 99*

*Game 30 (1/4)
Sacramento vs. Seattle*










*Peja Stojakovic
24 Points, 5 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*










*Bobby Jackson
21 Points, 5 Rebounds, and 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 31 (1/6)
Sacramento vs. Atlanta*










*Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (10/19 FG, 5/11 3P, 3/3 FT)

Brad Miller
20 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 32 (1/7)
Sacramento @ Seattle*










*Brad Miller
12 Points, 17 Rebounds, and 6 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 113, Phoenix 93*

*Game 33 (1/9)
Sacramento @ Phoenix
*










*Peja Stojakovic
29 Points and 12 Rebounds*










*Mike Bibby
25 Points and 9 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 117, Denver 106*

*Game 35 (1/11)
Sacramento vs. Denver
* 










*Peja Stojakovic
33 Points and 8 Rebounds*










*Tony Massenberg
14 Points (6/7 FG) and 3 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 90, Miami 86*

*Game 36 (1/13)
Sacramento vs. Miami*











*Mike Bibby
20 Points (7/13 FG, 4/7 3P)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 103, Los Angeles 83*

*Game 37 (1/16)
Sacramento vs. L.A. Lakers*










*Peja Stojakovic
23 Points (8/12 FG) and 6 Rebounds*










*Doug Christie
12 Points (5/8 FG), 4 Rebounds, 4 Assists, and 3 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 125, Los Angeles 100*

*Game 38 (1/19)
Sacramento vs. L.A. Clippers*










*Peja Stojakovic
31 Points (9/14 FG, 5/7 3P, 8/8 FT), 4 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Portland 109, Sacramento 104 (OT)*

*Game 39 (1/20)
Sacramento vs. Portland*










*Peja Stojakovic
34 Points and 7 Rebounds*










*Bobby Jackson
29 Points and 10 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 95, Cleveland 89*

*Game 40 (1/22)
Sacramento @ Cleveland* 










*Peja Stojakovic
37 Points (13/25 FG, 6/9 3P, 5/6 FT) and 10 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Memphis 109, Sacramento 95*

*Game 41 (1/23)
Sacramento @ Memphis*










*Vlade Divac
17 Points and 12 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Dallas 108, Sacramento 99*

*Game 42 (1/25)
Sacramento @ Dallas










Brad Miller
11 Points and 17 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 99, Houston 94*

*Game 43 (1/28)
Sacramento @ Houston










Mike Bibby
28 Points (11/18 FG)










Bobby Jackson
21 Points (8/11 FG)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 96, San Antonio 91*

*Game 44 (1/29)
Sacramento @ San Antonio










Peja Stojakovic
22 Points (6/14 FG, 3/5 3P, 7/8 FT) and 6 Rebounds

Bobby Jackson
18 Points (7/13 FG, 3/4 3P) and 5 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 110, Seattle 103*

*Game 45 (1/31)
Sacramento @ Seattle










Brad Miller
28 Points and 17 Rebounds (8 Offensive)

Peja Stojakovic
29 Points and 5 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 117, Seattle 101*

*Game 46 (2/3)
Sacramento vs. Seattle










Brad Miller
25 Points, 15 Rebounds, 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*San Antonio 102, Sacramento 94*

*Game 47 (2/6)
Sacramento vs. San Antonio










Vlade Divac
20 Points (6/10 FG, 8/9 FT) and 6 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 48 (2/8)
Sacramento vs. Denver










Peja Stojakovic
35 Points (11/21 FG, 7/11 3P) and 7 Rebounds










Mike Bibby
30 Points (10/18 FG, 6/8 3P), 6 Rebounds, and 8 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 49 (2/10)
Sacramento @ Milwaukee










Peja Stojakovic
31 Points (9/18 FG, 11/12 FT) and 7 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 96, Detroit 94*

*Game 50 (2/11)
Sacramento @ Detroit










Peja Stojakovic
24 Points (9/18 FG, 4/8 3P), 8 Rebounds, 4 Assists and the game winning shot with .3 seconds remaining










Mike Bibby
26 Points (10/19 FG, 6/11 3P) and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 127, Boston 111*

*Game 51 (2/17)
Sacramento vs. Boston










Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (8/14 FG), 7 Rebounds, and 7 Assists










Vlade Divac
14 Points, 11 Rebounds, 11 Assists, and 3 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Minnesota 92, Sacramento 75*

*Game 52 (2/19)
Sacramento @ Minnesota










Vlade Divac
10 Points, 8 Rebounds, and 6 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 91, Chicago 83*

*Game 53 (2/20)
Sacramento @ Chicago










Peja Stojakovic
24 Points and 7 Rebounds










Darius Songaila
10 Points and 11 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 96, Toronto 81*

*Game 54 (2/22)
Sacramento @ Toronto










Peja Stojakovic
27 Points (10/17 FG) and 8 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 55 (2/24)
Sacramento vs. New York










Mike Bibby
28 Points (11/19 FG), 6 Rebounds, and 5 Assists










Darius Songaila
17 Points and 13 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 103, Los Angeles 101*

*Game 56 (2/26)
Sacramento @ L.A. Lakers










Peja Stojakovic
37 Points (7/11 3P) and 9 Rebounds










Mike Bibby
31 Points (5/10 3P), 8 Rebounds, and 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Utah 102, Sacramento 97*

*Game 57 (2/27)
Sacramento vs. Utah










Mike Bibby
26 Points (6/13 FG, 13/18 FT) and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 108, Phoenix 94*

*Game 58 (2/29)
Sacramento vs. Phoenix










Doug Christie
28 Points (10/17 FG, 3/6 3P, 5/5 FT), 8 Rebounds, 9 Assists, and 4 Steals.*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 113, Los Angeles 106*

*Game 59 (3/2)
Sacramento vs. L.A. Clippers










Chris Webber
26 Points (12/18 FG), 12 Rebounds, and 4 Assists.*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 114, Philadelphia 105*

*Game 60 (3/4)
Sacramento @ Philadelphia










Chris Webber
24 Points, 6 Rebounds, and 10 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Miami 102, Sacramento 96*

*Game 61 (3/6)
Sacramento @ Miami










Doug Christie
17 Points, 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists, and 2 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 107, Orlando 90*

*Game 62 (3/7)
Sacramento @ Orlando










Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (9/17 FG) and 10 Rebounds










Mike Bibby
26 Points (10/16 FG) and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 96, Golden State 92*

*Game 63 (3/9)
Sacramento vs. Golden State










Doug Christie
23 Points, 5 Rebounds, and 6 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 120, Dallas 102*

*Game 64 (3/11)
Sacramento vs. Dallas









Doug Christie
22 Points and 12 Assists









Mike Bibby
21 Points and 10 Assists 









Brad Miller
21 Points and 16 Rebounds









Peja Stojakovic
22 Points and 5 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Portland 83, Sacramento 81*

*Game 65 (3/12)
Sacramento vs. Portland










Peja Stojakovic
18 Points, 9 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 101, Sacramento 87*

*Game 66 (3/14)
Sacramento vs. San Antonio










Chris Webber
23 Points (11/19 FG), 8 Rebounds, and 5 Assists










Mike Bibby
24 Points










Brad Miller
19 Points and 13 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*New Jersey 94, Sacramento 77*

*Game 67 (3/16)
Sacramento @ New Jersey










None*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Washington 114, Sacramento 108*

*Game 68 (3/17)
Sacramento @ Washington










Peja Stojakovic
25 Points*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 69 (3/19)
Sacramento @ Indiana










Chris Webber
24 Points, 16 Rebounds, 8 Assists, and 4 Blocks










Mike Bibby 
25 Points (Game winning shot with 1.2 seconds left)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 100, Houston 95*

*Game 70 (3/21)
Sacramento vs. Houston










Peja Stojakovic
29 Points (10/16 FG, 5/10 3P, 4/5 FT)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Milwaukee 112, Sacramento 101*

*Game 71 (3/23)
Sacramento vs. Milwaukee










Mike Bibby
27 Points (10/14 FG) and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Los Angeles 115, Sacramento 91*

*Game 72 (3/24)
Sacramento @ L.A. Lakers










Anthony Peeler
11 Points (4/4 FG, 3/3 3P)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 100, Washington 92*

*Game 73 (3/28)
Sacramento vs. Washington










Peja Stojakovic
29 Points (10/19 FG) and 11 Rebounds










Chris Webber
23 Points, 9 Rebounds, 7 Assists, and 3 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*San Antonio 107, Sacramento 89*

*Game 74 (3/31)
Sacramento @ San Antonio










Peja Stojakovic
19 Points and 6 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Dallas 127, Sacramento 117*

*Game 75 (4/1)
Sacramento @ Dallas










Chris Webber
22 Points, 11 Rebounds, and 5 Assists










Darius Songaila
17 Points and 7 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 99, Houston 94*

*Game 76 (4/4)
Sacramento @ Houston










Peja Stojakovic
28 Points and 11 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 105, New Orleans 91*

*Game 77 (4/6)
Sacramento vs. New Orleans










Chris Webber
24 Points, 7 Rebounds, and 6 Assists










Brad Miller
20 Points and 10 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Minnesota 94, Sacramento 86*

*Game 78 (4/8)
Sacramento vs. Minnesota










Chris Webber
21 Points, 11 Rebounds, and 4 Assists










Bobby Jackson
10 Points (4/6 FG)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 79 (4/9)
Sacramento @ Phoenix










Vlade Divac
16 Points (7/11 FG) and 5 Rebounds in 21 minutes*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 102, Los Angeles 85*

*Game 80 (4/11)
Sacramento vs. Los Angeles










Chris Webber
25 Points, 12 Rebounds, and 5 Assists










Doug Christie
21 Points, 5 Assists, and 3 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Denver 97, Sacramento 89*

*Game 81 (4/12)
Sacramento @ Denver










Peja Stojakovic
20 Points and 6 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Golden State 97, Sacramento 91*

*Game 82 (4/12)
Sacramento @ Golden State










Peja Stojakovic
27 Points and 6 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 116, Dallas 105*

*Game 83 (4/18)
Sacramento vs. Dallas (Round 1, Game 1)










Doug Christie
21 Points, 8 Rebounds, 11 Assists, and 2 Steals










Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (10/16 FG, 5/10 3P) and 8 Rebounds










Chris Webber
26 Points (12/19 FG) and 12 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 83, Dallas 79*

*Game 84 (4/20)
Sacramento vs. Dallas (Round 1, Game 2)










Mike Bibby
24 Points (4/5 3P)










Chris Webber
19 Points, 13 Rebounds, and 12 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Dallas 104, Sacaramento 79*

*Game 85 (4/24)
Sacramento @ Dallas (Round 1, Game 3)










Mike Bibby
22 Points (8/16 FG)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 94, Dallas 92*

*Game 86 (4/26)
Sacramento @ Dallas (Round 1, Game 4)










Brad Miller
10 Points, 16 Rebounds, and 5 Assists










Doug Christie
13 Points, 15 Rebounds, and 5 Assists

Darius Songaila
8 Points and 6 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 119, Dallas 118*

*Game 87 (4/29)
Sacramento vs. Dallas (Round 1, Game 5)










Mike Bibby
36 Points (14/23 FG, 12 points in the 4th quarter), 8 Assists, and 5 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 104, Minnesota 98*

*Game 88 (5/4)
Sacramento @ Minnesota (Round 2, Game 1)










Mike Bibby
33 Points (10/12 FT), 7 Rebounds, 7 Assists, 4 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Minnesota 94, Sacramento 89*

*Game 89 (5/8)
Sacramento @ Minnesota (Round 2, Game 2)










Peja Stojakovic
26 Points (8/8 FT) and 7 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Minnesota 114, Sacramento 113 (OT)*

*Game 90 (5/10)
Sacramento vs. Minnesota (Round 2, Game 3)










Peja Stojakovic
29 Points and 9 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 87, Minnesota 81*

*Game 91 (5/12)
Sacramento vs. Minnesota (Round 2, Game 4)










Chris Webber
28 Points (13/21 FG) and 8 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Minnesota 86, Sacramento 74*

*Game 92 (5/14)
Sacramento @ Minnesota (Round 2, Game 5)

NOBODY 

33.3% FG (27/81 FG, 4/17 3P)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 104, Minnesota 87*

*Game 93 (5/16)
Sacramento vs. Minnesota (Round 2, Game 6)










Mike Bibby
16 Points, 10 Assists, 5 Rebounds, and 3 Steals










Brad Miller
17 Points (5/5 FG, 7/8 FT), 7 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 94 (5/19)
Sacramento @ Minnesota (Round 2, Game 7)










Doug Christie
21 Points (3/5 3P), 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists, and 3 Steals*


----------

